# Job Centre's In Dubai



## expat_nl (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello,

Iam wondering if there is job centre's in dubai.
In 3 weeks i will be in dubai for a vacation and to search get information about jobs.
I will appreciated if i get some tips or adresses for centre's or other things.


cheers.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

expat_nl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Iam wondering if there is job centre's in dubai.
> In 3 weeks i will be in dubai for a vacation and to search get information about jobs.
> ...


No such thing here I'm afraid  but hope someone else proves me wrong.

Did you see the sticky 'read before posting' - there is a very long list of recruiters there.


----------



## expat_nl (Mar 28, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> No such thing here I'm afraid  but hope someone else proves me wrong.
> 
> Did you see the sticky 'read before posting' - there is a very long list of recruiters there.


Hi dizzy

Thanx for the info.
I saw the sticky thread and I was also wondering how I can met this people of recruiters.
I though it will be in their centre's.

Well I hope somebody can help me cause I really like to come to dubai on vacation but also to know how to find a hood job.

Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

expat_nl said:


> Hi dizzy
> 
> Thanx for the info.
> I saw the sticky thread and I was also wondering how I can met this people of recruiters.
> ...


Same as anywhere else - you call and/or email. Most of these recruiters have websites as well where you can check the jobs that they have on their books.

It is easier to find a job if you are in Dubai. However, if you are going to be here for only a few days/ weeks, then you need to arrange a few interviews beforehand to make the most of your visit. Employers/ recruiters will also take you more seriously once you are in Dubai - unless you are very experienced, it is unlikely that any employer would employ you from abroad - with so many skilled candidates on the ground, it would not make any sense for an employer to bear your relocation costs.


Good luck!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

In my experience, 3 weeks is nowhere near enough time. the recruiters out here are generally not interested in meeting up, and unless you happen to be perfect for a job that they have there and then they won't call. Even if they do then the company they are acting on behalf of would probably take longer then that to make an appointment for an interview.

Don't want to sound negative but that is kind of how it is out here at the moment.


----------

